# Excede questions.



## Redside (Aug 9, 2015)

I've searched the forum and google and can't find what I need . 

What dosage of excede do you use for your goats? And what delivery route, IM, SQ or behind the ear as listed for cattle?

Also. It says the bottle only lasts for 12 weeks after first dose is removed. Do you follow that? Is is possible to freeze in syringes? It was quite expensive to lose after just 12 weeks  

Thank you!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

As long as it was stored in a dark container, in a dark storage container, that is in a dark cupboard, I have used it with no qualms after the 12 week period. But I take very close note to color. It needs to not be discolored at all (it starts off white). 

Dosage is 1.5ml/100 lbs was what I have used. 

Label use: It is given to horses and pigs it is typically given via IM and cattle is subcutaneously. Of course, it wasn't tested on goats. 

I have typically given it SubQ in my goats, because if it goes into vein/artery it is nasty nasty nasty and can cause major problems. With IM there is the small chance that you can go through a vein/artery and then enter muscle, pull back the syringe and not get blood, but when you withdraw the needle some medication leaks into that area and causes problems. I find it easier not to risk it. 

The ear has the biggest fat pad/loose skin that is easily accessible when dealing with cattle because they are often in a head catch. I have given it in front of the shoulder on my fleshier does and not had problems, but I don't often have someone to hold their heads to try an ear shot. So probably whichever you are more comfortable with.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm the dummy here. What is excede for?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

It is a fairly serious antibiotic, good for (among other things) respiratory issues and hoof rot.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I found this, if it helps


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Excede is the long acting form of Naxcel.


----------



## Redside (Aug 9, 2015)

Thank you for the replies! I appreciate the information


----------



## Terrie Cervantes (Jan 19, 2020)

ArborGoats said:


> As long as it was stored in a dark container, in a dark storage container, that is in a dark cupboard, I have used it with no qualms after the 12 week period. But I take very close note to color. It needs to not be discolored at all (it starts off white).
> 
> Dosage is 1.5ml/100 lbs was what I have used.
> 
> ...


How many days do you give excede to your goat


----------



## shellgoats (Jan 16, 2020)

Got a dose from vet. So no need to refrigerate?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Not Excede.


----------



## Nicho12 (Jan 29, 2020)

Terrie Cervantes said:


> How many days do you give excede to your goat


I too, was wondering this. I got 2 different answers from different vets. The only one who will see my goat is an equine specialist for my mini donkey. He recommended 5-7 days. However upon speaking to multiple other vets with ruminant experience, they said that frequency is for horses only and that we should be dosing every 72 hours for our goat.

The goat suffered a dog attack and was hamstrung so this is going to be a long term type of treatment don't want to underdo it or overdo it! Thanks!


----------



## shellgoats (Jan 16, 2020)

our vet gave a dose in office and I gave another on day 4.


----------



## shellgoats (Jan 16, 2020)

ksalvagno said:


> Not Excede.


thank you


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Excede dose should be 1 cc per 40# sub Q...this is one antibiotic dosed 4 days apart..Test have proved it to stay in the system longer


----------

